# Looking for info on campgrounds in NW ND



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Posted this in the Open Forum...no response. Maybe I'll have better luck with like minded pheasant hunters. Can anyone give me some info on campgrounds in the NW corner of ND (Crosby, Ambrose, Fortuna) that will be open next October. Any electricity available....or better yet a hot shower at the end of the day!! Thanks guys.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Try this site...............

http://www.ndparks.com/


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Canuck

Nothing available up there to my knowledge with showers.....you may try calling the city of Crosby.....they may have something available in town.

Good luck.

Clarkie


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Nothin with showers in Crosby except a motel. If you are looking for showers. I heard that Fairmount ND has some pretty nice facilities. You should check it out.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow, that's a long ways from NW ND.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

exactly


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks, anyway. Maybe I will take your advice look them up.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Showers in the city park campground at Tioga. That's Williams County at least. Not sure they're open into October though.

-Dave


----------

